# MickaCoo Adoption!



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

While we're still very overwhelmed with more pigeons than we have foster space for and others at risk of euthanasia in shelters, I did want to share this ray of sunshine-

Pigeon Talker HillyBean has adopted 4 young king pigeons from MickaCoo- Sparkle, Dorsey, Will and Simon. They were shipped Monday from San Francisco and arrived at their new home in Indiana on Tuesday.

You can read more by clicking on their pages (Sparkle, Dorsey, Will and Simon) at www.RescueReport.org

THANK YOU HILARY!!

P.S. While this is of course wonderful news, it only relieves overcrowding in my loft of fosters and did not open up four more slots for shelter kings.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know. Sounds like they arrived just in time for her birthday!  I bet these 4 lovelies just made it that much more special for her.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm so glad you found a new home for these pretty guys, Congratulations HillyBean!!! 

You are doing such a great job Elizabeth, I hope more people decide to adopt these beautiful birds. 

Ivette


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I just made a donation to Mickacoo, and I really hope more people donate here, I know how hard is these days but you don't need to donate a lot, a small amount will always help to these pretty birds.

Ivette


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Thank You!*

Ivette- you're such a sweetheart and always working on not only donating to MickaCoo but encouraging others to do so too. THANK YOU!!!

Right now we're trying to dig out of the red and pay for Skyscraper and Squeak. We've got a foster/sponsor who will be taking on the care and expense for sick Baby Jazzy. An adult bird volunteers named Sesame is still at SFACC with a wing injury and could use help too.

There are SO many important causes out there, I'm always amazed when people donate on behalf of these birds.


----------

